# Some smaller Yamaha receivers - no MusicCast - can I connect to a [big] MusicCast Receiver?



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

There should be a work around on this one; right?

I want to "stream???" music from a Yamaha MusicCast receiver to another non-MusicCast receiver.

How is this done?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Post pics of the back of both AVR's. The music cast AVR needs to have a pre-out or maybe tape input/output. 

The 2nd AVR is plugged into the music cast AVR. Of course, this is an analog connection.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, you can use an Alexa device. Connect an Alexa device via 3.5mm to rca cable to 2nd AVR. Alexa would be no different than a CD/DVD/Blu-ray player, tape deck, or game console to the 2nd AVR. Using Bluetooth or wifi, connect Alexa to music cast AVR.


----------



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

When you say "connect the two receivers".... is that with, [1] an HDMI cord, {2} an RCA cable, or {3] through a Bluetooth or WiFi connection?

What I assume is the easiest is to LINK the two receivers using Yamaha MusicCast/Yamaha Controller to get the to play the same music in two rooms


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Pre-out and analog connection = RCA cable.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

That's why I asked you to post a pic of the back of each receiver. You only said the 2nd receiver did not have MusicCast, which I assume does not have Bluetooth or Wi-Fi.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Alexa will make any dumb receiver smart with a 3.5mm to RCA cable.


----------

